# Hotel Steim



## Digswithstick (Feb 10, 2011)

Was looking through the bucket of metal stuff saved from digging and  noticed this was stamped .Before pic.[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 10, 2011)

After an hour with electrolysis and a little rubbing with steel wool .Hotel key tag ? []


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 10, 2011)

Turned  out nice  Rick!!-------Watch    Fob ???


----------



## rockbot (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice job Rick.


----------



## madman (Feb 10, 2011)

HEY RICK GOOD ONE  SOMTIMES I LIKE FINDING THAT STUFF BETTER THAN BOTTLES


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, great job! I'd say baggage tag like the kind used by railroads but for the hotel?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 10, 2011)

Excellent restoration, Rick,




From.

 "DOCTORS AND DRUGGISTS
 AROUND SOCIAL BOARD.
 SCENE LAID IN ARMSTRONG COUNTY, PA., THIS TIME.
 Suitable Subjects for Fraternal Discussion Are Treated With Proper Attention by Prominent Professional Men of Kittanning and Vicinity.
 Kittanning, Pa., April 30.â€”The first banquet held In the handsome new Hotel Steim was notable In other ways, for it was a cordial social session in which doctors and druggists participated.
 Covers for about fifty persons were laid and every section of Armstrong county was represented. An elaborate menu was served with splendid taste, and the occasion was a decidedly enjoyable one.
 "The New Pharmacopoeia" was one of the subjects discussed, and great Interest was manifested In the consideration of the topic. "The National Formulary" and 'The Physician and Druggist; Their Business Relations" were other subjects presented. The speakers were Dr. Moore, of Rural Valley; W. J. Sturgeon, K. B. Schotte and Dr. F. C. Monks, of Kittanning, and Dr. Rogers, of Freeport. Dr. Girath, of Ford City, also read a timely paper. Dr. Dent Allison presided as toastmaster.
 Among those present from out of town were: .1. E. WllIiamR, Dr. Rogers. Dr. McLaughlin and Dr. W. II. McCafferty, of Freeport; Drs. Morrow and Borland, of Dayton: W. G. Young, of Vandergrlft. and H. I. Carnathan, of Apollo. Those In attendance from Ford City returned home at midnight on a special trolley car." From The Pharmaceutical Era, 1906.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for replies and guesses ,still think key tag but baggage tag would be second choice .Thanks for the picture Surfacecone ,i checked to see if i could find dates of operation but my research skills are nonexistant [] 
     Mike ,i like the small stuff too especially if the bottles i am finding are no good ,some smalls ,posted this pic before but  this all came from same place .[]


----------



## rockbot (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats a pretty nice grouping. Nice clean up job to boot.


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2011)

HEY RICK VERY NICE!


----------

